# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  my uploader will not work what do i need to do to attach a pic

## TimShly

my uploader will not work what do i need to do to attach a pic

----------


## dtrain000

yea mine wont either

----------

